# Nikon to introduce a full frame CDC in September?



## Watchful (Mar 16, 2016)

According to some rumors, such a camera is in the works at Nikon as they recently patented a new lens for just such a camera in December last year (2015) so we can hope to see the new camera announced at the upcoming Photokina 2016 (20-25 September, 2016) Cologne, Germany.
I am looking forward to the show.


----------



## xenskhe (Mar 16, 2016)

What's a CDC camera?


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Mar 16, 2016)

xenskhe said:


> What's a CDC camera?


Compact digital camera. Like rx1


----------



## xenskhe (Mar 16, 2016)

Nikon just patented a new lens for a 35mm compact camera? In 2016?  Go Nikon!


----------



## xenskhe (Mar 16, 2016)

xenskhe said:


> Nikon just patented a new lens for a 35mm compact camera? In 2016?  Go Nikon!


 I hope it works with color films


----------



## Watchful (Mar 16, 2016)

CDC is a compact (mirror-less) digital camera.


----------



## Village Idiot (Mar 22, 2016)

This would be good as right now Sony has an awesome mirrorless line up, but due to Nikon's lens design it's easier to adapt Canon lenses with AF. Which sucks, because the Sony sensors in Nikon's current FF lineup are awesome.


----------

